# Holster or Fanny Pack?



## Jonesy (Sep 13, 2011)

I am the proud owner of a 92FS for about 20 years and have recently got a permit to carry and am looking for a holster of some kind to carry it.. In the past I have just taken the field pack with me, but I need something so I can carry by baby up close-yet out of sight.

Any Ideas? Thanks for your help..

Jonesy


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Here's a recent thread about fanny packs: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=30201

I am a holster kind of guy, so I've got no input on fanny packs. I carry daily in a High Noon holster, and I have been very pleased with it.

Where on your body are you wanting to carry (inside/outside waistband, small of back, etc.?)


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The 92Fs is a large pistol, i carry mine in a fanny pack or a hoslter made for a large compact where the 92 rides up high making it a much easier carry for me.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I love my fanny pack...


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Here are some holster links:

Holsters by RGrizzle

Beretta : Don Hume Leathergoods, manufactures high quality leather and nylon goods.

Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters

I believe Beretta USA has holsters as well.


----------



## Jonesy (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks to all for the comments and suggestions, but I left out a major part on my post.. I was injured in the service and am confined to a wheelchair for mobility now.. I agree with the posts saying that fanny packs are not the ideal way to carry concealed but since i wear beltless pants now, what do I use for a secure holster? 
Any ideas would be greatly appreciated..

Jonesy


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

As you are using a wheelchair a fanny pack may be more useful, just research it and get a good one.......JJ


----------



## Jonesy (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.. I will be checking into them..

Jonesy


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

shoulder holster.

being in a wheel chair makes it difficult to get at anything - just like behind a drivers seat
get a shoulder holster and a vest to conceal


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

The Galco Escort Waistpack may suit your needs. Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've used both often ... I belt carry mostly.

Fr a wheel chair .. I think the fanny pack or shoulder bag would work well.

You probably know that better than us.

Thank you for your service.

:smt1099


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

I have used both...I use the fanny pack for BIG pistols, extra mags or speedloaders, etc. I also use packs that I find in thrift shops, NOT "gun runner" types...Mine have hiking and sport type logos, an done has Mickey Mouse on it...NOT highly suspect for a gun. I have carried 6" revolvers in one of these packs, as well as 1911's and various .357's and even a 4" Model 29 Smith .44 magnum. 

No problem with them for me.

mark


mark


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If you do go with a fanny pack, make sure that the compartment designed to hold the gun, doesn't have any Velcro. Always go with one that has a zipper that is easy to use. 

I have a leather fanny pack that has an over-sized plastic/nylon zipper. It is virtually noise-less. The last thing you want to deal with, is a fanny pack that has Velcro that makes a lot of noise when you try to open it.


----------



## Gonzales (Jul 23, 2013)

*holsterto buy*

When u need very good holsters, i have one calls Walther P1 Holster Its high quality holsters and i really recommend them...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Never mind, I already posted.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

I often use a DeSantis "rectangular pack". Two belt loops. Not a "fanny" location.

I wear it on my "weak" left side. It has two internal pockets. It works for both my
SIG P290 sub-compact 9mm pistol, and my S&W .38 J-frame. Just barely enough
room for the gun and a mag or reload "strip". 

For easy cross-draw with its zipper. It also allows access while belted in my cars.

I have never had anyone "alert" on it as containing a gun. Including LEOs.

I have a 92FS. It would require their "next size up" for a service size pistol.
Hope any of this helps, good luck !


----------

